# Your best mod so far!



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

What is your best modification you have made so far. Meaning which has been the most significant to you?


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Tie between the 3.91's and the Pre-out board i put in my stock radio sop i could upgrade the sound.

I guess the 3.91's would be my favorite Performance Mod so far.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GMM ripshift by a long shot


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

So far my jba shorty headers.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A rough idling cam,


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05GTO said:


> A rough idling cam,


is that a good thing?

my best mod is the magnaflow exhaust with the LPE CAI


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

#1 GMM ripshifter

#2 JHP guage pod

#3 Monaro VZ rims

I believe the car SHOULD have come with these 3 things from the factory


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

First the LS7.R and then the turbo chargers


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Auto dimming rear view w/ temp and compass.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> is that a good thing?


Damn right! You need to talk Randy into coming to Columbus so we can hear that "rough idling cam".


----------



## IslandGoat (Jul 1, 2006)

Best and only mod. Predator programmer. I think this is the best mod for the A4's. They really suffer from torque management and the predator can turn this off. The only problem after installing is the TC doesn't work. Apparently the TM is assisting the TC. The engine is much more responsive and feels more powerful. Now the car spins the tires when it hits 2nd and chirps em going to 3rd.


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

raven1124, and eez goat! I see you guys are from AL. But you always speak of columbus, Ga. Are you stationed at FT. Benning? I am stationed there, but live over near Macon, ga.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

150 Shot of the juice... Got me to 12.1 @ 120.4 on stock tires too.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Procharger... Still more to come though.
Joe


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> raven1124, and eez goat! I see you guys are from AL. But you always speak of columbus, Ga. Are you stationed at FT. Benning? I am stationed there, but live over near Macon, ga.


I still have fire-ant scars from a 3-5 sec rush into an anthill 15 yrs ago. Love'd that Sandhill...


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Good driver mod.... best mod anyone can have.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

goatfarmer said:


> raven1124, and eez goat! I see you guys are from AL. But you always speak of columbus, Ga. Are you stationed at FT. Benning? I am stationed there, but live over near Macon, ga.


I'm actually stationed at Maxwell AFB. This is why we are talking about Columbus.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?p=81989#post81989

You need to come if you can make it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

and another GMM Rip Shifter. other things made it go faster but that made it the most enjoyable.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

CopperD said:


> First the LS7.R and then the turbo chargers


Strangely, I now feel woefully inadequate.


----------

